# Curcumin - Herbal Clenbuterol?



## ripped_one (Dec 22, 2011)

http://jn.nutrition.org/content/early/2009/03/18/jn.108.100966.abstract

Angiogenesis is necessary for the growth of adipose tissue. Dietary polyphenols may suppress growth of adipose tissue through their antiangiogenic activity and by modulating adipocyte metabolism. We investigated the effect of curcumin, the major polyphenol in turmeric spice, on angiogenesis, adipogenesis, differentiation, apoptosis, and gene expression involved in lipid and energy metabolism in 3T3-L1 adipocyte in cell culture systems and on body weight gain and adiposity in mice fed a high-fat diet (22%) supplemented with 500 mg curcumin/kg diet for 12 wk. Curcumin (5–20 μmol/L) suppressed 3T3-L1 differentiation, caused apoptosis, and inhibited adipokine-induced angiogenesis of human umbilical vein endothelial cells. Supplementing the high-fat diet of mice with curcumin did not affect food intake but reduced body weight gain, adiposity, and microvessel density in adipose tissue, which coincided with reduced expression of vascular endothelial growth factor (VEGF) and its receptor VEGFR-2. Curcumin increased 5′AMP-activated protein kinase phosphorylation, reduced glycerol-3-phosphate acyl transferase-1, and increased carnitine palmitoyltransferase-1 expression, which led to increased oxidation and decreased fatty acid esterification. The in vivo effect of curcumin on the expression of these enzymes was also confirmed by real-time RT-PCR in subcutaneous adipose tissue. In addition, curcumin significantly lowered serum cholesterol and expression of PPARγ and CCAAT/enhancer binding protein α, 2 key transcription factors in adipogenesis and lipogenesis. The curcumin suppression of angiogenesis in adipose tissue together with its effect on lipid metabolism in adipocytes may contribute to lower body fat and body weight gain. Our findings suggest that dietary curcumin may have a potential benefit in preventing obesity.


----------



## FL3X MAGNUM (Jan 8, 2012)

Seems logical but I bet that would be one costly strategy. 
The average bottle of curcumin caps is say...$25.
Now let's say our obese person weighs 92kg.
So 500mg curcumin per kg of bodyweight is 46 grams of curcumin a day. That's almost a whole bottle, as an estimate would be about $20 a day. Ran for 12 weeks, that would cost around $1680. So every month you would spend $550 to lose weight.
This study is very interesting and I hope one day someone can maybe create a greater delivery method so it wouldn't take as much curcumin to do the trick (I would need to see it being just as effective at 1/10th the dose in order to consider it myself). 
Otherwise I will probably just stick with Clen for now.


----------

